# Body copiez



## Johnmar (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I always wanted a BM,but Doug stopped
I tried contacting Ran guitars because i knew Dariusz copies bodies but he said he couldnt copy them anymore(copyrights?).
Can you name any luthiers to make an *EXCACT* copy of a BM?or others overpriced high end guitars?(ViK,Daemoness etc)
I don't want to be over 2-2,5k.
Also if there's any ss member willing to build one for 2k or less but make an *EXCACT* copy then ok.


----------



## loktide (Jul 17, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> or others overpriced high end guitars? (ViK,Daemoness etc)





you're not only insulting these builders by asking to make a cheaper copy of their designs, but you also seem to have a misconception of how expensive and time consuming it is to build a guitar for ONE person.

ViK and Daemoness prices are perfectly adequate for handbuilt guitars in the EU.

seeing you are in greece, these prices are also not further inflated by the exchange rate neither (besides the currently weak &#8364;:GBP).



if you're looking for a cheaper semi-custom guitar made to your specs, then you should perhaps also consider mayones. the setius models are priced around 1500&#8364; for the 7-strings. i own a setius myself as well as my bandmate, and they're definitely GREAT high end guitars.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 17, 2012)

First, I agree that calling those brands "overpriced" is incorrect. And there's a misconception involved here about the realm of custom luthiery.

However, I don't follow the line of thought that getting a "copy" is some huge moral attack on the "original" builder. As long as you don't get a BM knock off that goes the step of sticking a plate on there saying it is actually a BM, then you're fine in my book. The copy actually attempting to pass itself off as an original, THAT'S the actual problem that trademark and copyright law is MEANT to prevent. (also, as a note, the idea of a guitar body style being trademarkable has been knocked down in the courts time and time again. Headstocks can be trademarked, bodies cannot)

Anyway, long story short:

Siggery is the builder you're going to want to get in touch with.


----------



## loktide (Jul 17, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> However, I don't follow the line of thought that getting a "copy" is some huge moral attack on the "original" builder. As long as you don't get a BM knock off that goes the step of sticking a plate on there saying it is actually a BM, then you're fine in my book




dude is asking for an exact copy:



Johnmar said:


> make an *EXCACT* copy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 17, 2012)

He is asking for an excact copy, which is a copy that is not quite exact.


----------



## loktide (Jul 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> He is asking for an excact copy, which is a copy that is not quite exact.



i didn't notice that


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 17, 2012)

Minus logos, it's not an exact copy.

Further, he's not even asking for an exact guitar copy, he's asking for an exact guitar body copy. 

Now, yes, he may mean body, headstock, trademarks and all. At that point we are crossing over into infringement territory. But that is not, actually, what he seems to be asking for.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 17, 2012)

If Dariusz doesn't copy it, then you know you've gone too far.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 17, 2012)

Check Skervesen from Poland. They built a BM copy a while ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2012)

shitsøn;3103481 said:


> Check Skervesen from Poland. They built a BM copy a while ago.



And Skervesen themselves has said multiple times in that thread that it was a one-off made for a personal friend and they have no prospects of building another for anyone else.


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Jul 17, 2012)

*They are **not overpriced.* They reflect builder's time and effort to design shape, specs etc of a guitar so it is a well thought instrument that looks, feels and sounds well. It's not something that you do in one evening, drinking beer with friends and having a barbecue. Guys who copy instruments designed by others surely save time (and money) but on someone else's back. Not cool. If you can't afford it, don't buy it.


----------



## commelina (Jul 17, 2012)

shitsøn;3103481 said:


> Check Skervesen from Poland. They built a BM copy a while ago.



Sorry but no. I admit we get a lot of queries about it and we're working on our own custom guitar which will match the BM in quality (only if the musicians will stop to play the brand and start to play the guitar ). We will not work in this way >  Of course there is a trend and we'd like to take advantage of it 
but not by making a career based on someone else's success. Doug created something extremely characteristic and it's hard to compete with it. However, we want to take the challenge.

Cheers,
Jarek


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

Asrial said:


> If Dariusz doesn't copy it, then you know you've gone too far.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you have a modded RG7321? See if someone will trade a Blackmachine for it.


----------



## robintpup2 (Jul 17, 2012)

A lot of invictus guitars look very blackmachine-ish. Sorry if they're not close enough for ya


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 17, 2012)

Ermahgerd! What if blk masheen made gitar fer 3 hundread?! Holy shitto!! Best day evarrr!! 
I djent liek periphery nao!!!

You really dont know the skill some luthiers have. Guitars like that cost that much for a reason, you know...


----------



## xxvicarious (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll build you one. 
Out of fossilized dinosaur labia.
And a reversed left handed Parker neck.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought the world's fossilized dinosaur labia supply was depleted with the completion of Petrucci's last Ibanez prior to leaving to be endorsed by EBMM.


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess if you are looking around your house you will find good luthiers, quite unknown but very skillfull and willing to please and match your request, and maybe more... The same country is already a good start, limiting not only the freight, but also the tawes that just evaporates like a vampire by the sun... It is, as I can state it as my own opinion, the best option to get what you want in the prices you asked, with the quality you're looking for.
As for me I live in France and prefers very much my very unique and original guitars. I could get them in the prices you ask, only they are not copy: there are actually no other one like them anywhere around the world. So you want a copy? I figure it would be quite less difficult to build.
Anyway, a good luthier is above all a luthier you feel you can work with, because yes, you don't have just to ask for it to come alive, but also to work, even just a little on it, to make it more like YOUR guitar, and not everyone else's.
But as I already said, that's just my poor asshole's luthier-friendly and little luthier-fanatic opinion.
There is a so-called tibetan proverb for this: "Opinions are like assholes: everyone has his/her own"
So here is mine (opinion of course)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

^ What?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> And Skervesen themselves has said multiple times in that thread that it was a one-off made for a personal friend and they have no prospects of building another for anyone else.





commelina said:


> Sorry but no. I admit we get a lot of queries about it and we're working on our own custom guitar which will match the BM in quality (only if the musicians will stop to play the brand and start to play the guitar ). We will not work in this way >  Of course there is a trend and we'd like to take advantage of it
> but not by making a career based on someone else's success. Doug created something extremely characteristic and it's hard to compete with it. However, we want to take the challenge.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jarek


That is good to know. I wasn't aware of that, but good call!


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 17, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ What?



Well, if I have to sum it up in a few words:
Find a luthier near you
Talk to him to have an idea
Look for the quality of his production
Order if it's OK...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 17, 2012)

Asrial said:


> If Dariusz doesn't copy it, then you know you've gone too far.


 quoted for truth


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, BM's are the shit. But, if it is only the aesthetic he's looking for then what's the point? IF it's the sound he is looking for he may or may not get it with a copy. Luthiers do things differently. Not every guitar they produce sounds the same anyway. They all have different charachteristics. So the chances of getting a BM made by anyone other than the man who makes BM's will only get you a body shape and style. You may get close in sound, but you will NEVER get THE sound of a BM getting a copy. It's not a mass produced product like an ibanez RG where anyone with a slab of basswood can get a body and the same sound. But, as always thats just my assh... i mean opinion.  lol


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Don't get me wrong, BM's are the shit.


 

HAHAHAHA Bowel Movements are quite literally the shit lol. 




Sorry I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 18, 2012)

I considered Invictus but i dont like the lower horn.It's just weird.
Dylan told me his standard guitar was 1750P but when i asked him what's the specs he said nobody ever asked for the standard guitar so he didn't knew.Also,I would buy a BM if he was still making them.Or even in factory line...


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 18, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Don't get me wrong, BM's are the shit. But, if it is only the aesthetic he's looking for then what's the point? IF it's the sound he is looking for he may or may not get it with a copy. Luthiers do things differently. Not every guitar they produce sounds the same anyway. They all have different charachteristics. So the chances of getting a BM made by anyone other than the man who makes BM's will only get you a body shape and style. You may get close in sound, but you will NEVER get THE sound of a BM getting a copy. It's not a mass produced product like an ibanez RG where anyone with a slab of basswood can get a body and the same sound. But, as always thats just my assh... i mean opinion.  lol



I'm looking for the aesthetics of a BM.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 18, 2012)

He is still making them. They go up on his site from time to time.


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 18, 2012)

loktide said:


> you're not only insulting these builders by asking to make a cheaper copy of their designs, but you also seem to have a misconception of how expensive and time consuming it is to build a guitar for ONE person.
> 
> ViK and Daemoness prices are perfectly adequate for handbuilt guitars in the EU.
> 
> ...



Well,i like the Setius model as well as the Regius.Only pob is the thickness...That's one main reason I'm asking for a BM copy.MAybe if mayones can make it thinner then it's ok.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 18, 2012)

They probably can/will. Email them.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lolz @ this thread ....If you think copying guitars is bad then put down your "super strat" and buy a proper Fender Stratocaster.

Copying a guitar AND putting the original source logo on is a no-no though ..but we all knew that.


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well you have "copy" like in "counterfeit" OR "copy" more like "in the way of", to have a guitar resembling one way or another to the original. It seems like our friend wants a guitar that aesthetically looks like the original, which is pretty much possible for a luthier, and he can add some stuffs to have a personalised sound (changind the wood timbers, pickups aso...). So I guess the only problem left is find a good luthier to have the job done the proper way.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 18, 2012)

95% of super strat guitar bodies are based off steve vai's JEM/RG design.

These bodies are enhancements of such, and bodies alone mean pretty much nothing to a builder. The real truth comes from quality of wood, and the neck. 

You can make an exact copy of a guitar body out of plywood, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 18, 2012)

Is anyone else noticing that he said he doesn't want the price to be over 2-2.5k? Can you even get a custom guitar made with blackmachine specs for that price?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 18, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Lolz @ this thread ....If you think copying guitars is bad then put down your "super strat" and buy a proper Fender Stratocaster.
> 
> Copying a guitar AND putting the original source logo on is a no-no though ..but we all knew that.



Well, that's not really a fair comparison because no guitar player is likely to mistake a superstrat for a Stratocaster. And I'm not even sure if the body design is proprietary, is it? The test for a design patent asks if a consumer would mistake the copied item for the actual item. If they would, it's copyright infringement. And the only way to get around that is to in turn argue that the design itself cannot be proprietary because the product itself demands that design. So if Doug somehow had a trademark on the design then the question would be if a guitar player saw the copy would they likely mistake that for a real Blackmachine. The logo doesn't have to be the same, just the look.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 18, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Is anyone else noticing that he said he doesn't want the price to be over 2-2.5k? Can you even get a custom guitar made with blackmachine specs for that price?



easy.... get a cheaper luthier. lol


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 18, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Is anyone else noticing that he said he doesn't want the price to be over 2-2.5k? Can you even get a custom guitar made with blackmachine specs for that price?



I don't know about an exact copy, but Marty Siggery does thin body bolt-ons with binding, flat tops and BM style HS for well under $2000.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 18, 2012)

According to some people in the Siggery thread he has not been emailing back current customers about the progress (or lack thereof) on their guitars but replying to new people asking for quotes very fast.

I don't know about you guys but that just smells bad and I would stay away.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 18, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Well, that's not really a fair comparison because no guitar player is likely to mistake a superstrat for a Stratocaster. And I'm not even sure if the body design is proprietary, is it? The test for a design patent asks if a consumer would mistake the copied item for the actual item. If they would, it's copyright infringement. And the only way to get around that is to in turn argue that the design itself cannot be proprietary because the product itself demands that design. So if Doug somehow had a trademark on the design then the question would be if a guitar player saw the copy would they likely mistake that for a real Blackmachine. The logo doesn't have to be the same, just the look.



Except it's been determined in court, numerous times, that guitar bodies can not be trademarked (Gibson has usually been the suing party. It's not a fun or cheap undertaking for smaller companies, so they usually cave to legal pressure, but, every time it's gone to court, Gibson has lost). Headstocks can, so if a luthier has a trademark on their headstock shape, they can take someone that copies it to court, but bodies cannot. Of course, to turn this around, there's at least one company that could feasibly take BM to court based on his headstock design. Further, there's a ton of luthiers that would be up shit creek without a paddle if trademarks were allowed on guitar bodies, as has been said. The superstrat and strat may be distinguishable at a glance, but how many luthiers use the superstrat shape with minimal changes. So, we'd have what? Fender with the trademark for the strat shape and Ibanez (did they do the first superstrat shape?) with the trademark for the superstrat shape? Where does that leave everyone else?

And, quite frankly, the whole "can it be mistaken for" line is an abuse of the copyright law, in my opinion. It was basically put into practice as"there's a lot of stupid people out there, let's coddle them, and... you know... protect corporations (special interests. Shocking) beyond the actual intent of copyright law. I know this isn't an instance of a corporation vs. some little guy trying to start up a new product, but it's hypocrisy to say one isn't okay and the other is.

Again, there's a difference between what Siggery has been doing, which is a copy with no intent to pass itself off as the original, and an actual knockoff, which is created with that intent.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 18, 2012)

to follow up, "copyright infringment" implies try to get financial, political, or other gains for yourself (company), or to damage the name sake of the other party.

Making a "tribute" guitar is not illegal unless you decide to sell it as a legitimate example.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> According to some people in the Siggery thread he has not been emailing back current customers about the progress (or lack thereof) on their guitars but replying to new people asking for quotes very fast.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but that just smells bad and I would stay away.



Sorry but that's not true at all.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/201604-siggery-guitars-6.html 

Anyone who wants, there you have the link to get your own conclusions.

Marty is the man you are looking for, just send him an email.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 18, 2012)

Ayo7e said:


> Sorry but that's not true at all.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/201604-siggery-guitars-6.html
> 
> ...




I would suggest you learn to read before claiming I'm spewing bullshit.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3064944-post54.html


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would suggest you learn to read before claiming I'm spewing bullshit.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3064944-post54.html



I suggest you to think twice before spewing bullshit

The only problem is that Marty is totally snowed under with work at the moment but he always reply the emails.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

*I suggest you both think twice before mucking up this thread with a pissing contest. *


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry Max.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 18, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Except it's been determined in court, numerous times, that guitar bodies can not be trademarked (Gibson has usually been the suing party. It's not a fun or cheap undertaking for smaller companies, so they usually cave to legal pressure, but, every time it's gone to court, Gibson has lost). Headstocks can, so if a luthier has a trademark on their headstock shape, they can take someone that copies it to court, but bodies cannot. Of course, to turn this around, there's at least one company that could feasibly take BM to court based on his headstock design. Further, there's a ton of luthiers that would be up shit creek without a paddle if trademarks were allowed on guitar bodies, as has been said. The superstrat and strat may be distinguishable at a glance, but how many luthiers use the superstrat shape with minimal changes. So, we'd have what? Fender with the trademark for the strat shape and Ibanez (did they do the first superstrat shape?) with the trademark for the superstrat shape? Where does that leave everyone else?
> 
> And, quite frankly, the whole "can it be mistaken for" line is an abuse of the copyright law, in my opinion. It was basically put into practice as"there's a lot of stupid people out there, let's coddle them, and... you know... protect corporations (special interests. Shocking) beyond the actual intent of copyright law. I know this isn't an instance of a corporation vs. some little guy trying to start up a new product, but it's hypocrisy to say one isn't okay and the other is.
> 
> Again, there's a difference between what Siggery has been doing, which is a copy with no intent to pass itself off as the original, and an actual knockoff, which is created with that intent.



Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that a gutar shape could be patented. But that's really interesting that a HS can be. I didn't know that, and just assumed it couldn't be, either. Cool bit of info there. 

I know where you're coming from with the "can it be mistaken for" argument. I know very little of the law in this area, and am basing much of my knowledge on the Apple v. Samsung suits. (In the iPad case, I totally side with Apple, because Samsung's claim is that there's no other way to build a tablet then have it look exactly like Apple's. But it seems all the other companies are able to design unique tablets just fine). 

Anyway, I don't have a super strong opinion on copying others' guitar designs because my personal philosophy is that if I'm going to make a custom guitar, I'm going to make something unique, and I have no interest in paying someone to make a duplicate of what already exists.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 19, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Is anyone else noticing that he said he doesn't want the price to be over 2-2.5k? Can you even get a custom guitar made with blackmachine specs for that price?


Well, he's from Greece, so he might have meant Euro (or Drachme ) rather than Dollar ...


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 19, 2012)

Dommak89 said:


> Well, he's from Greece, so he might have meant Euro (or Drachme ) rather than Dollar ...



Euro is what we use haha
But no,i meant dollars.2000E is way beyond my budget.IF we speak Euros,1500-1600 max.


----------



## loktide (Jul 20, 2012)

i don't know any builder i could recommend that'll build you a guitar for as little as 1600.

you're really best off with a mayones or some other production guitar, if you want a good guitar within your budget


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 20, 2012)

loktide said:


> i don't know any builder i could recommend that'll build you a <a class="inlineAdmedialink" href="#">guitar</a> for as little as 1600.
> 
> you're really best off with a mayones or some other production guitar, if you want a good guitar within your budget



I was considering mayones,but I'm really not sure how to reach their custom shop for a quote.I sent an e-mail,they told me they would reach the dealer in my country but he didn't mailed me.This was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rekab (Jul 20, 2012)

I really cant stand all the "don't copy a guitar that can't be purchased" horseshit around here. Everyone says "find what YOU like". Well what if what he likes is black machine? What now? Wait for the magic mayhem blind auction Doug puts on? If this were a brand a person could just put an order in for I'd agree that a copy is a bit low but Doug isn't going to lose any business over it so I'm not seeing the issue unless it's actually being sold as a real BM. As for quality, any good luthier will give you a better product than a production guitar no matter what body shape it is. 
Just go get someone to make one very similar and call it a day. Eff the haters


----------



## loktide (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> I was considering mayones,but I'm really not sure how to reach their custom shop for a quote.I sent an e-mail,they told me they would reach the dealer in my country but he didn't mailed me.This was 2 weeks ago.



international2 (a) mayones (dot) com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2012)

rekab said:


> any good luthier will give you a better product than a production guitar


 
Having owned plenty of high end production guitars and a few luthier-made customs, not mention all the ones I've played and worked on, I'm going to have to disagree with this highly. 

The best guitars I've ever played would be considered "production" such as J.Customs, EBMMs, Suhr Pros, Jackson USA, etc. 

A guitar can only be built so good, frets so rounded and leveled, wood joined so tightly, hardware placed so properly.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 20, 2012)

A guy from London made me this one:






Highly recommend his stuff: it's exactly like the real thing.



Johnmar said:


> Well I always wanted a BM,but Doug stopped
> [...]
> I don't want to be over 2-2,5k.



You see, this is exactly what doesn't make any sense. Blackmachine pricing currently starts at some 4.8K GBP and he is indeed producing guitars anyway. So, what you pass on as the whole "oh, I'll get a copy because Doug doesn't make them" is bollocks - they cost, per today's GBP to USD conversion, 7,5K + USD, almost 4 times your proposed budget. Simply assuming you wanted a budget BM looking axe wouldn't have hurt you. 

Anyway, as long as you know that the copy will (well, obviously) not sound the same and risk being on the expensive side if you go for the exact wood combos and what not, you're likely to find a builder to make it, but bare in mind a good number of luthiers refuse to copy other small builders' guitars. I'd follow people's suggestions pertaining proper, reputed axes as opposed to taking chances with a semi-random luthier that will agree to do the copy.


----------



## commelina (Jul 20, 2012)

You have a beautiful garden, Only the stalk in the middle, is a poor


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 20, 2012)

Not mine, Jarek - this photo was taken at a friend's place in Lewes, near Brighton.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol, OP was banned. ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> According to some people in the Siggery thread he has not been emailing back current customers about the progress (or lack thereof) on their guitars but replying to new people asking for quotes very fast.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but that just smells bad and I would stay away.



I'm waiting on my guitar currently. I'd say the OP should consider him BUT wait until the next wave of them arrive as NGDs. 

If the quality is good (I pray to god it is) then they are worth considering. You should just expect a longer than quoted time (although that really shouldn't be the job of the customer...).

EDIT: Oh...you're banned


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 27, 2012)

Well,I was looking on the Siggery website when my eye caught the Heresy Lefty.So i asked Marty how much would this be without neck pickup and for right hand(I'm a lefty drummer but i play right handed guitars).He said 1000P.I asked for a further discount but he didn't reply yet.
Guitar:
Custom Built Siggery 7 String Guitar

And yes I was banned because I posted a Thread on the Marketplace.I guess I wasn't a member for 6 months.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> And yes I was banned because I posted a Thread on the Marketplace.I guess I wasn't a member for 6 months.


 
Neither you got 100 posts



Classified Rules said:


> You NEED to have these two conditions met prior to posting. If not your thread will be silently deleted/closed.
> 
> a) Minimum 100 posts (subject to you not just being a post whore)
> b) Had 6 months pass from the date of your first post


----------



## Fiction (Jul 27, 2012)

Also  at wanting a discount on a $1500 custom.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> Well,I was looking on the Siggery website when my eye caught the Heresy Lefty.So i asked Marty how much would this be without neck pickup and for right hand(I'm a lefty drummer but i play right handed guitars).He said 1000P.I asked for a further discount but he didn't reply yet.
> Guitar:
> Custom Built Siggery 7 String Guitar
> 
> And yes I was banned because I posted a Thread on the Marketplace.I guess I wasn't a member for 6 months.



Just a word of advice, make up your mind and then decide, you've asked multiple luthiers who have TONS of guitars to work on. For them to go out of their way and make a quote for you takes some time.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, I for one can understand the "don't copy it" perspective to a degree.

I were building a strat, rather than going to Fender and paying more for my dollar in materials and not as stellar craftsmanship, I would gladly build a Warmoth with nice exotic woods & killer finishes.

However, when it comes to my unique design in my TFS6, I do not want anyone copy'ing it as I'm in the process of registering the design as my trademark body shape, and will do so with the newly re-designed headstock in both 6 & 7 string versions. I've been playing this body style for 16 years, originally drew it up nearly 30 years ago with some design revisions before production began on it. I still have the original scaled drawing that was used to make the template that was used to make my guitar, sorta like owning my own master recordings.

It's somewhat like stealing part of someone's identity to a degree. I know some luthier's who choose not to emulate other designs on respectful principle alone. For instance, when I worked at Warmoth, we used to get requests to cut out more of the lower cutaway ala PRS. Since Ken Warmoth and Paul Reed Smith are friends, they have a respectful handshake agreement not to do so, so those requests are rejected. Same this with Ken and Rudy Pensa and John Suhr.


----------



## kruneh (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> ...I asked for a further discount but he didn't reply yet...



WHAT?


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 27, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> However, when it comes to my unique design in my TFS6, I do not want anyone copy'ing it as I'm in the process of registering the design as my trademark body shape,



Have fun with that. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 27, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Have fun with that. Let us know how it works out for you.



Just because that's what I want, doesn't mean it's realistic.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 28, 2012)

Some people apparently have a really out of whack idea of what it means to be a dick.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 28, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Some people apparently have a really out of whack idea of what it means to be a dick.



Define please.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 28, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> He said 1000P.I asked for a further discount but he didn't reply yet.



He didn't reply because you are acting like a tosser. 

Read this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/113913-why-guitars-cost-what-they-do.html

Understand, that is a super cheap price for a custom guitar, it is a one man operation, it includes shipping, a hard case and he has a lot of orders, why bother with yours when many other people are willing to pay a reasonable price.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> And yes I was banned because I posted a Thread on the Marketplace.I guess I wasn't a member for 6 months.



Gee, I wonder why.
And I agree with the above post.

EDIT: *After looking at your other posts* You're the biggest cheapass I've ever seen on the forum. You remind me of a customer who ate half of a large pizza by himself in 4 minutes and then told me it was nasty and wanted it remade. I told him "You're just trying to get more food for free. It's not going to happen. Instead, you're paying for a whole pizza but you'll only get to eat half." I took what was left, dropped it on the ground, and left.


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 29, 2012)

So to all the bitches calling me cheapass,900P it is.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> So to all the bitches calling me cheapass,900P it is.



WTF ?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how you getting something that's already cheap for cheaper take away thr title of cheap ass, just reinforces it, seriously, this is just an insult to Marty..


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 29, 2012)

Who else on the forum would demand complicated artwork for free?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 29, 2012)

I spend hours of my time crafting a fine world class instrument and some guy asks me if I can make it cheaper? I'd be insulted and would not work with you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 29, 2012)

Im suprised mart bothered replying


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 29, 2012)

I think he's full of shit.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> So to all the bitches calling me cheapass,900P it is.


 
See that I have Siggery's alternate email account, I almost feel like showing him this thread.

Whatever, enjoy you're guitar.


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 29, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> See that I have Siggery's alternate email account, I almost feel like showing him this thread.
> 
> Whatever, enjoy you're guitar.



your*


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 29, 2012)

get bent mang


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 29, 2012)

OP, I can't believe you had the gall to ask Marty to give you a bigger discount. That's the definition of being a loser. There's stuff I want but can't afford, too. That's life. You aren't entitled to a custom guitar just because you want one. Go get a job and save up for the difference and show Marty some respect.

Mods, can we ban this guy just because? I think a lot of people beyond ZEBOV would like this.


----------

